# Car Breakdown Cover - any suggestions?



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Am looking to get breakdown cover for my Citroen (it's bound to break down, it's French) and am looking at a UK policy only with homestart, as I don't travel abroad very much. RAC and AA seem to be expensive, so does anyone have any recommendations at all? 

Thanks


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm just about to knock the RAC on the head and after looking around for a few prices I found this site and they seem very competative.

http://www.startrescue.co.uk/home

I found it through comparethemarket.com


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

quidco and AA had a offer on which came out at £7 a month once you had cash back.
http://www.quidco.com/aa-uk-breakdown/


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

cheers for that, the reviews look promising and there's an app for use on the iphone which would be handy.

Will consider them come renewal time next month.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Green flag are the best imho, backed up by satisfaction surveys too.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Nozza said:


> Am looking to get breakdown cover for my Citroen (it's bound to break down, it's French) and am looking at a UK policy only with homestart, as I don't travel abroad very much. RAC and AA seem to be expensive, so does anyone have any recommendations at all?
> 
> Thanks


Britannia Rescue. Cover myself and my wife irrespective of which car we drive (not even our own).

A workmate's car had a flat battery so I called BR and said I was a passenger and we couldnt get home. BR came out in 30 mins, gave it a jump start and away he went. Didnt even need to flash my card!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

GEM (Guild of Experienced Motorists) - I have 4 cars/drivers covered full service homestart, roadside, take you where your going bring you back etc etc

I have been with them for years and used them a bit when I used to travel up and down the length of the UK. They have brought me and my Iveco 3.5t home a couple of times and my boxter when I broke a water pump.

Price for all this - 4 cars/drivers in any car was £102 I think. I can never find a better deal at each renewal and the service is highly recommended

Graham


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm with First Call GB don't have Home Start as the garage I go to is a 2 minute walk away so a bit pointless for me, had to use them once and I can't fault their service.

For UK Cover with Home Start it's £42.50 for the year
http://www.firstcallmotorbreakdown.co.uk/ukcover.cfm


----------

